# AAA



## Deleted member 2626 (Apr 19, 2012)

its like 75 or 100 bucks a year. ive had it for awhile and its pretty sweet and has come in good use. I'm rubbertramping up in north pa for a week or a few days with the cash i made workin for my dad's small construction company. went out into the hills at the pennsylvania grand canyon, tioga state forest and lost my only fuckin set of keys to start my van somewhere in my wandering. My cell phone was dead because i dont worry about it too much. so i waited for a lady to come back to her car and called triple a. in the end they got a tow truck which took me to a chevy dealership last night out in mansfield. You can get a tow up to a hundred miles though, anywhere. i slept in my van woke up, paid only 17 bucks for two keys (luckily they were chipped) and im back on the road sitting in a mcdonalds typing this in wellsboro. one tip i have for others. your spare key, dont have it on the same ring with the others. zip tie it somewhere concealed on the vehicle undercarriage. its the best way to get in your vehicle if you lose your keys, just cut the zip tie and your good if only i had had an extra key that started my van i would have had mit zipped to the van.


----------



## Earth (Apr 19, 2012)

Yeah, AAA is the best...........
Blew a fuel line on me rusty trusty jeep just prior to the Manhatten Bridge, coasted off the exit ramp, waited a bit then they flat bedded my ride 77.7 miles back home.
Threw the cat some extra cash, and we both depated in peace.

*Only downfall was that the woman I was with got real mad at me since we ended up not still going to the Three Jolly Pigeons in Bay Ridge to catch Box Of Crayon's and that precise moment signaled the beginning of the end for us....


----------



## outskirts (Apr 19, 2012)

Yeah AAA is great! I keep a AAA membership even when I don't have a car, like my current situation.
After all, it covers you, not the vehicle. So no matter who's car you are driving, they got you covered.
AAA is also good for other services at their offices, such as passport photos, international Drivers licences, free maps, etc.
I've found them to be a very good resource to have.


----------

